# Got in an accident - advice needed.



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

Got a slight rear-end collision yesterday while driving a passenger for Lyft. There is no visible damage other than some very minor paint blemish. However I have parking assist sensors in that panel but, because one of my front sensors is out of action, don't know if they were damaged. I've got an appointment at the dealer for Saturday to check the system so will know by then.

Question is I have reported the accident to Lyft. If there is sensor damage then this could get expensive, but if not then it's maybe a few hundred for paint buffing. My problem is the guy who hit me didn't have insurance.

Should I go through Lyft insurance or try and get money from the dude and avoid the insurance angle?

Should I report the dude to police for not having insurance? He looked like a working man who doesn't have much money. I hate that he was uninsured, but don't necessarily want to ruin his life over a minor collision.

Should I tell my own insurance? Worried about this because they don't know that I do rideshare.

Thanks


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Lyft has a $2500 collision deductible, right? And is it like Uber's, where it is contingent on you having a personal policy with collision coverage? Just wondering if it's worth it. Of course, with a pax on board, you had to report it to Lyft, no question. It's a can of worms, but this is why everyone should have a rideshare endorsement or policy.
Maybe you can work out a payment plan with the guy who hit you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

For something as minor as a few scratches and a sensor, your insurance company may not investigate much. That doesn't mean it's impossible, but unlikely.

That Lyft deductible is outrageous, not worth it.

You can double check your insurance company, they may have a lower deductible for uninsured motorist.

The safest bet, deal with the scratch, the bad sensor and get rideshare endorsement asap.


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

That sounds like the best plan


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mattsabre said:


> That sounds like the best plan


Maybe after you get rideshare endorsement, you happened to back into your garage and damaged the rear sensor....


----------

